# B: Komplette CPU 416-2 Incl, CPs u.s.w.



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Juli 2010)

Tach zusammen

Zu Verkaufen:

S7-400 Rack, UR1 (9 Steckplätze)
PS 407, 6ES7 407-0KA01-0AA0
CPU 416-2, 6ES7 416-2XK02-0AB0
2MB Ram, 6ES7 952-1AL00-0AA0
Ethernet CP, 6ES7 443-1EX11-0XE0
Phoenix Interbusanschaltung (die "neuere" mit Ehernet-Port)
IBS S7 400 ETH DSC I-T
Order No. 27 31 102
Inkl. Flash Card und, Interbus SubD auf LWL Adapter

Komplettpreis: 1500 Euro Netto, inkl. 1 Jahr Gewährleistung.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## demmy86 (19 Juli 2010)

hi,
was soll die ethernet cp denn einzeln kosten?
mfg demmy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Juli 2010)

demmy86 schrieb:


> hi,
> was soll die ethernet cp denn einzeln kosten?
> mfg demmy



Das Überlege ich mir noch die nächsten tage...
Oder so: Was wäre Dir der CP wert?
Und vor allem: Welchen meinst du eigentlich?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 Januar 2011)

Wegen Änderung nochmal Hochgeholt. 

Neuer Preis inkl. 1 Jahr Gewährleistung und Rechnung 1500 Euro.

Bin gerade dabei, einen Webshop und eine ausführliche Liste mit Lieferbarem Material aufzustellen, aber das dauert wohl noch ein bisschen. 

Grundsätzlich Lieferbar im Moment:
CPU 414-3, CPU 416-2, CPU 318-2, CPU 315-2, CPU 313-1,DI, DO, AI, AO, CPs, 
ET200S, ET200B, ET200M,OP 27, OP7, OP177,S5,... Vipa, 
Pilz Not-Aus Relais, Sick Sicherheitslichtgitter und Laserscanner,
 Netzwerk Swich 24-Port, 15" Industrie-PCs, Sensoren Divers, Druckluft Druckminderer und Druckluftzylinder, Phoenix Interbus, Not-Aus-Taster, 
Frequenzumrichter (Siemens, SEW, Danfoss...) Signalampel, Sicherungen, Motorschutzschalter, Schütze, Netzteile (Siemens, Phoenix, Puls)

Bei Interesse einfach per P.N. Telefonnummer anfragen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rowogh (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
sind die Teile noch zu haben?
Schöne Grüße
Roland


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Januar 2011)

Hi Roland

Ja, ist alles noch oder wieder da. 
Meld dich einfach mal per P.N. bei mir.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Jan-si (25 Januar 2011)

Hi wenn du einen webshop eröffnest hast du noch Interesse an einer S7 Baugruppe? 8 analog Eingänge! 6ES7 431-1KF00-0AB0 ? Wenn ja schreib mir bitte Deine Preisvorstellung. Danke.


----------

